# Holistic Health Extension



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Vets Choice: Products - Holistic Health Extension Original

pretty impressive list of ingredients for a companion dog kibble


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Not a food I'd feed my dogs simply because of the protein level, brown rice, oatmeal and beet pulp.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

wrangler1 said:


> Vets Choice: Products - Holistic Health Extension Original
> 
> pretty impressive list of ingredients for a companion dog kibble


*So you have become a label reader, What a hypocrite you are..
*


----------



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Not a food I'd feed my dogs simply because of the protein level, brown rice, oatmeal and beet pulp.


what's wrong with beet pulp? do you have any scientific evidence against it?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, back when I trained horses for a living we regularly used beet pulp as a filler for horses that needed weight but not energy.


----------



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Well, back when I trained horses for a living we regularly used beet pulp as a filler for horses that needed weight but not energy.


I have several interests in horses and we use beet pulp. Beet pulp is used in horse to tighten them up and also cool them in the summer heat. Yes cool them, it has an endothermic effect. More is actually digested in horses than dogs.

Beet pulp gets bad press like corn but its nothing but internet nonsense. Its a good source of fiber and has the same endothermic effect in dogs.

There is no evidence at all that it does what the internet says it does. It is just another source of fiber like pomace, rice bran, etc.

Very little is actually digested by the dog but it does help keep probiotics alive, unlike pomace or bran.

Beet pulp is just another component of dog food stuck in the internet rumor mill along, with by-products, pork fat, corn, etc.

Are those Labradors? If so Labs are known for not dealing with the heat well. A food with beet pulp would help. It really does work.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Nope not labs, far from it. English Bull Teriers and they do not do well in the heat, fortunately I don't live in a heat laden state and they have fans on them all day when it gets above 65. I feed raw and I'll never go back to kibble.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Claybuster is still here? I thought he'd be banned by now.


----------

